# Beginner Hog Hunter



## tllv1977 (Dec 8, 2016)

My Dad and I are wanting to get into hog hunting.  Was looking for suggestions for public land within a couple hours of Richmond Hill.  Planning on a spot and stalk hunt in January.

Thanks


----------



## DoubleFive (Dec 8, 2016)

I have heard Richmond Hill WMA has plenty of hogs but have not hunted it myself.  I usually go to any of the WMAs around the Altamaha River near Darien or Jesup.  Altamaha is my favorite but Townsend South Tract is just up the road from there.  You do not have to travel far at all from Richmond Hill to find them.  Plenty of hogs to go around.

Hope that helps


----------



## tllv1977 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks DoubleFive, How is the tough is terrain at these WMA's?


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 9, 2016)

looks flat and probably has swamplands........go to www.gohuntga.com and get your license(s), maps and locations of all the WMAs around you..........this is all you need to get in the woods. Stop by a Walmart, Ace Hardware etc... in your area and they should have the Regs book for free! Get two..... One for the truck or shop and one for the bathroom.....read it..............Seriously!

See if you can find in the regs "when" and "How/what weapon" you can hunt hogs on WMA properties...................please give us your answers to these two questions(When and How) ASAP...............Here beginneth the lesson


----------



## mose (Dec 9, 2016)

There are tons of hogs just a few minutes west of you.


----------



## tllv1977 (Dec 10, 2016)

I was thinking we would go after deer season, so after January 8th.  The confusing part is the weapon.  It says .22 or smaller rimfire rifle but for bobcat and fox you can use .17 or larger centerfire rifle. Was hoping to use my ar-15.  I haven't found anywhere where it specifically says bobcat and fox in the wma regs, just small game


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 10, 2016)

tllv1977 said:


> I was thinking we would go after deer season, so after January 8th.  The confusing part is the weapon.  It says .22 or smaller rimfire rifle but for bobcat and fox you can use .17 or larger centerfire rifle. Was hoping to use my ar-15.  I haven't found anywhere where it specifically says bobcat and fox in the wma regs, just small game



Read the individual WMA regulations very carefully.  If it says "No furbearer season" under the Small Game section then there is no hunting allowed for bobcat or fox.  If you are still not sure you can call the telephone number for the individual WMA for clarification.  Or you can just use a legal Small Game Weapon as listed in the regulation booklet.


----------



## erhunter (Dec 10, 2016)

My father in law and I hunted Oaky Woods last year for hogs.  If the WMA has a furbearer season, you can use center fire rifles.  I called to make sure but because fox and bobcat are in at this time, you can use the same guns that you could use for these.


----------



## DoubleFive (Dec 12, 2016)

tllv1977 said:


> Thanks DoubleFive, How is the tough is terrain at these WMA's?



Sorry for the delay.  I was actually hunting this weekend at Altamaha....had a big black sow walk out but I am ashamed to say I missed
The terrain at many of these are very swampy as Bfriendly said.  However, the area has many natural sandy ridges that form "high" ground and tend to support more piney woods.  I always use my waders and get deep but you have to keep a good head about you because you can step off in deep mud quickly.  Carry a GPS and a compass w/ your map.  I look at the trees to venture a good guess at what yonder terrain may look like.  That is to say, piney woods tend to be more "high" and drier while cypress tends to be more wet and swampy.  I work the little islands or "hammocks" as they are called.  There are some really thick areas, too thick to effectively get into and hunt and you may end up just getting mad and thrashing your way out.  Anyway, as many have said, we all live in a hog utopia here in S. GA.  Keep working the wind and listening.  Don't forget to wear a backpack w/ at least 2 liters of water and have some trail mix with you.  You will burn energy and sweat doing that swamp walking.

These are all things I have learned on this website and practiced since I started hunting just four years ago, and I am almost 44 years old.  I am not an expert but I just researched and listened to what people are saying.  There are a lot of great folks here with a bunch of knowledge.  Practice makes perfect.  

Last thing, do not get discouraged if you miss them.  I have missed more hogs than I shot but when you get one, it makes all those bad memories go away.

Good luck and I hope that helps.
Jeff


----------



## 175rltw (Dec 22, 2016)

The Richmond hill wma has them. Despite my best efforts. This has been an off year for me with only one sow and one coyote to date. I consider myself to be hoghunting when I go to Richmond hill though there are a few deer and I shoot one over there most years. I mostly just go cuz it's there, and if you pound enough ground with the wind in your face and your ears and eyes open you'll get into pigs every once in a while.


----------

